

Sweden offers permanent residency to all Syrian refugees - jeena
http://www.thelocal.se/50030/20130903/

======
sentenza
Good move. At this point it's obvious that going back will not be an option
for these refugees in the forseeable future. Permanent residency allows them
to regain the ability to make long-term plans.

